# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό] πλακέτα air condition

## andreas157

Καλησπέρα, ανοίγω θέμα και δω, μιας και αφορά diy. φίλος μου ζήτησε να αντικαταστήσω μια πλακέτα ενός ac prismatech 10ετίας με μία απο αυτές τις universal που πουλάνε στο ιντερνετ. Το θέμα το οποίο έχω είναι οτι το εσωτερικό μοτερ δε παιρνει μπροστα. Απο αυτό βγαίνουν 3 καλώδια ασπρο, κοκκινο, μαυρο και 3 πιο λεπτά που είναι λογικά για το low, mid, high. Το ένα παει στη φάση, το άλλο μέσω ενός πυκνωτή εκκινησης και το άλλο στον ουδέτερο. 
Την παλιά πλακέτα δεν την έχω και το θέμα είναι οτι δε βλέπω πουθενά τον πυκνωτή. Η καινούρια δεν έχει πυκνωτή εκκινησης και το πιο πιθανό είναι να ήταν κολλημένος πανω στην παλιά και όχι κοντά στο μοτέρ. Πιο κάτω φαίνεται στις φωτογραφίες (κυκλωμένος με κόκκινο).
Επίσης, καμιά ιδέα να δώ αν το μοτερ είναι οκ υπάρχει? Πολύμετρο στα καλώδια ανά δυο?

σχηματικό καινούριας πλακέτας
http://oi49.tinypic.com/29bn7d1.jpg

σχηματικο Α/C (πυκνωτής κυκλωμένος)
http://oi50.tinypic.com/2ewzdqd.jpg

χαρακτηριστικά εσωτερικού μοτέρ
http://oi46.tinypic.com/28gxkdc.jpg

----------


## STALKER IX

Πρεπει να βρεις μοτερ με ταχυτητες,ο κινητηρας που εχεις ειναι με ταχογεννητρια,η να βαλεις την παλια πλακετα...

----------


## DIATHERM

Εμπλεξες φυλε!
απο οτι μπωρο να καταλαβω απο το σχεδιο πρεπει να μπει ενας πυκνωτης 1,8mf
στο ενδιαμεσο τον καλωδιον κοκκινο και ασπρο για να μπορεσει να λειτουργησει
 στην πλακετα εβαλες της φυσες του μοτερ...? 
ηταν ιδιες φισες...? αυτες του μοτερ με της φυσες της πλακετας..?
το θεμα ειναι τον πυκνωτη πως θα τον βαλεις εκει
Γιατι δεν εψαξες να βρεις μια ιδια ακριβως πλακετα και μπηκε σε αυτο το τρυπακι της πατεντας..?

----------


## stefanoszis

> Πρεπει να βρεις μοτερ με ταχυτητες,ο κινητηρας που εχεις ειναι με ταχογεννητρια,η να βαλεις την παλια πλακετα...


ακριβως ετσι ειναι. το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να βραχυκυκλωσεις ολες τις εξοδους τις καινουριας πλακετας (high,medium,low) και να συνδεσεις το μοτερ ασπρο στο παραπανω κομβο και στο πυκνωτη 1,8μF, κοκκινο πυκνωτης(το αλλο ακρο) και μαυρο στο Ν(ουδετερο). το μονο προβλημα θα ειναι οτι δεν θα εχεις επιλογη ταχητητας στον ανεμηστηρα και θα δουλευει μονο στο τερμα αλλα δε βλεπω αλλη λυση.

----------


## andreas157

δυστυχως δεν την πήρα εγώ την καινούρια. εμένα μου ζήτησε μόνο μπας και μπορώ να τη βάλω.
τα τρία λεπτότερα καλώδια, καφέ, γκρί, κίτρινο που πάνε στο μοτέρ MF (εικόνα 2) τι είναι?
επίσης ξαναλέω οτι τον πυκνωτή δεν τον έχω. ίσως ήτανε κολλημένος πανω στην παλιά. δεν υπάρχει κοντά στο μοτερ.

----------


## stefanoszis

> δυστυχως δεν την πήρα εγώ την καινούρια. εμένα μου ζήτησε μόνο μπας και μπορώ να τη βάλω.
> τα τρία λεπτότερα καλώδια, καφέ, γκρί, κίτρινο που πάνε στο μοτέρ MF (εικόνα 2) τι είναι?
> επίσης ξαναλέω οτι τον πυκνωτή δεν τον έχω. ίσως ήτανε κολλημένος πανω στην παλιά. δεν υπάρχει κοντά στο μοτερ.


τα καλωδια ειναι απο τη ταχογενητρια για να ελεγχει τις στροφες η παλια πλακετα. στη καινουρια δεν τα χρησιμοποιεις. πυκωτη πρεπει να βαλεις για να δουλεψει το μοτερ

----------


## andreas157

οπότε αν βραχυκυκλώσω low, mid, high και συνδεσω εκει το άσπρο, θα δουλεύει πάντα φουλ. πυκνωτή πρέπει να βρω τον ίδιο έτσι? 1.8uF, 440VAC. τι πυκνωτής να είναι αυτός? πολυεστέρα?
βαζω φωτό και απο την καινούρια
http://oi45.tinypic.com/sgo942.jpg

----------


## stefanoszis

> οπότε αν βραχυκυκλώσω low, mid, high και συνδεσω εκει το άσπρο, θα δουλεύει πάντα φουλ. πυκνωτή πρέπει να βρω τον ίδιο έτσι? 1.8uF, 440VAC. τι πυκνωτής να είναι αυτός? πολυεστέρα?
> βαζω φωτό και απο την καινούρια
> http://oi45.tinypic.com/sgo942.jpg


καλο ειναι να βρεις στα 1,8. αν δε βρεις και 1.5 θα ειναι οκ.

----------


## stefanoszis

μπορεις να βαλεις και το παλιο. λογικα ειναι πανω στη παλια πλακετα.

----------


## andreas157

> μπορεις να βαλεις και το παλιο. λογικα ειναι πανω στη παλια πλακετα.


το θέμα είναι οτι δεν την έχω  :Biggrin: . τι πυκνωτή να ζητήσω? 1.8uF 440VAC για μοτέρ?

----------


## stefanoszis

nai ......

----------


## andreas157

κατι άλλο, ο πυκνωτής αυτός είναι λειτουργίας έτσι? έχει μόνο εναν στο σχέδιο.

----------


## konman

Ο πυκνωτης ειναι αυτος που μπορεις να τοποθετησεις.

High_Quality_CBB61_AC_Motor_Capacitor_1.jpg

ΠΥΚΝΩΤΗΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ

----------


## andreas157

μόλις τώρα μου φέρανε ενα πολύμετρο και μέτρησα τα καλώδια που βγαίνουν απ το μοτερ. Ασπρο - κόκκινο 0.4Ω, ασπρο - μαυρο και κοκκινο - μαυρο δείχνει ανοιχτοκυκλωμα. ειναι οκ?

----------

angel_grig (11-04-17)

----------


## STALKER IX

Ειναι καμμενο εκτος και αν εχει μεσα θερμοασφαλεια η οποια ομως θελει παρα παρα πολλη προσοχη να την καταργησεις το πιο πιθανο
ειναι να το παρεις στο χερι αν δεν ασχοληθεις με θρησκευτικη ευλαβεια.....

----------

